# UPS "voltage & sensitivity settings"



## Bootroom (Jul 14, 2015)

*UPS &quot;voltage &amp; sensitivity settings&quot;*

here are the couple of emails i got from apc when i contacted them about restart issues i get power switches from mains to inverter.



> Dear Sir,
> 
> With regards to your response, Kindly find the attached document to do some basic settings in the UPS in order to avoid PC restarting.
> 
> ...





> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Schneider Electric.
> 
> ...



need to discuss here before i'm trying this. would this solve ups/apfc psu issue?

- - - Updated - - -

oops move it to  Power supply forum


----------

